# Roommate Even Worse Than Imagined!



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

So apparently the roommate I have that has the goldfish in 1 gallon and the betta in 1/2 gallon also likes to fight bettas. Her and some friends got 2 bettas a while back and tried to fight them. When they wouldn't fight they just killed them outright. :shock: Mind you she is telling me this after she asks if I ever fight my two boys. My dear to my heart boys that are the spitting image of health and happiness!

I am just so disgusted right now. I have been staying up late to secretly change the abused fishes' water at night after everyone goes to sleep. But how long can this go on? Those poor fish. I have never met someone so horrible to living creatures. :evil:


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

You should abduct her fish and tell her they died. And then break the bowls so they can't by replaced.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Ugh for a short while I had roomates like that. They'd ask me if i wanted to take my fish out and fight them with theirs. I'd always just decline... and they'd tease me and I'd just say that I thought my fish was a lot less tough and he'd die. That seemed to make them happy and shut them up... but I was always scared that I'd come home and find them fighting our fish. (I only had PKs at the time and they had a VT and always called my fish tiny. Ah the lack of education)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Disgusting! I think you shuld really keep an eye on your fish, just in case she thinks it's cool to fight them as well.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Thankfully I technically have my own room with a door that I ALWAYS lock when I am not here. I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving them for a weekend in this place without it! She would probably take the divider out or something. But yes, my fish are perfectly safe in their tiny little glass home.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's good. Its such a horrible thing to do.  Are you going to try and make her stop it? Or let it be? Although, sometimes you just have to let it be.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Stop the fighting? I am not sure she does that any more.
As for her currently abused fish, I am not sure what I will do with them long term. I am hoping she just gives the betta to me when she gets bored of it. I have a spare tank I can set up with a heater.
As for the goldfish, as I have said before, I don't see much hope for it. I imagine that next weekend it will probably die sometime before I get back as I am going home for 4 days. She overfeeds both so much I feel like I should do water changes twice a day. It is disgusting. 
I also worry now that when the goldfish dies she will get another betta and that eventually she will fight them. Just disgusting.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

That is just down right cruel! Why would any body do such a thing!!!What you need to do is this: Put the Abused fish in your room in the spare tank and just tell your roommate the fish died and then sell the fish to someone you trust so it will be in a better home.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ugh, I feel awful about your situation.  I hope you can figure something out or she can have some sense knocked into her somehow. :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know this would be "stealing" but to me this is what I'd do... 

She is out and about, take the goldfish (he is in more distress than the betta at this moment) give him away to a better person, smash the bowl, and when she gets back say you heard a loud crash, went to investigate and low and behold the bowl had fallen over and the fish "died". 

It's mean. it's a lie. it's a rescue? o.o


----------



## UrbanHavok (Sep 25, 2011)

Perhaps you can find some devilish way to scare here out of it... =/ I don't like to be mean to others, but when people are mean to fish it really ticks me off =(


----------



## UrbanHavok (Sep 25, 2011)

Her**


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

UrbanHavok said:


> Perhaps you can find some devilish way to scare here out of it... =/ I don't like to be mean to others, but when people are mean to fish it really ticks me off =(


It's the same as fighting dogs. Just because you don't SEE the anguish on a fish's face, doesn't mean he is not in pain! same goes for dogs...


----------



## UrbanHavok (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with you completely Sena!! Being cruel to animals is just sick.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

UrbanHavok said:


> I agree with you completely Sena!! Being cruel to animals is just sick.


 
Did you know, when I witnessed a girl's family abuse (beat with hockey stick, throw over 5 foot fence, carry by the collar...) their young toy poodle, I claimed it was a stray when she got out and she found a new home? Unfortunately someone ratted me out and the dog was broguht back and I was in deep trouble... I know it was a bad thing to do but no one else would do anything.

My friend rescued a betta from a 29 gallon that was never cleaned,used to hold weed plants, and then they over fed the fishies...the 2 catfish died and the 5 guppies died and now I am helping her save the poor fish's life?

Some people should not own pets of any kind. Especially those who think owning a fish is easy work xDDD


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

The goldfish is in a plastic bowl. 
Long term I probably will put a dead fish in it's place, but again I have the worry she will just replace it with something else.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hm... drat!!! lol. Like... I understand a betta "could" be in a bowl...but only if properly cared for. But I'm glad you keep your fishies safe away, as a "just in case"


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*what you should do is tell her only an insecure person would fight animals.and then taker her fish home with you when u leav and bust her bows on the floor and say you had to flush'em and say tht you don't know what happened. or take the gold fish tell her it died and throw the jar away (make sure you shatter it) before sh says anything, then like a week later taker her betta and shove the glass on the floor and when she asks say it was an accident an say you dont know where the fish went, it slid some where and you can't find it.?? *



*is tht an alright idea? i hate people that fight animals. make the poor thing step up to the plate, and make THEM have the guts, since the owners obviously don't *


----------



## UrbanHavok (Sep 25, 2011)

That's madness =( People are sick! Thank goodness for people like you Sena! If more people like you existed there would be far less animals getting hurt. I hope the last fishue gets better.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha yeah do something... I mean ASAP get goldie a new home tell her he died because of the water quality (it'll be true if he is left anyways) 

And urbanhavok yeah... Sometimes the way to save something is to go against what you were taught (don't lie don't steal etc)... Basically a silent protest lol.


----------



## UrbanHavok (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah pretty much... do what you gotta do especially if it means you can save the life of an animal who is helpless in a violent situation.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah lol. Poor fishies... Especially that goldfish!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Theft and destroying property is NOT the answer. That is you lowering yourself to THEIR level. If you can't make them see how they're mistreating their animals and they are unwilling to let you take care of the animals then there is nothing you can do. Don't get yourself in trouble for doing something illegal and stupid.

Unfortunately fish fighting is not high on the animal cruelty list and I doubt you'd even be able to get an AC officer out there... much less have anything done. The only thing you can do is try to educate them and do your best to provide as much care to them as you can.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Or get a new roomate... Lol. Jk.

And the reason fish fighting isn't really much on the list is because "they're just fish" in words of most people  dogs, you can see everywhere versus a fish...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

wether or ot u drop to their level point is u r saving 2 lives . f u were a fish wuld u want to be saaved or not. we arent preachen here.we r saving fishies! O.0... theres a difference. srry for the rudeness. it happens.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think that at this point, it doesnt matter who's stooping to who's level. You're saving a fish from someone who's blissfully ignorant. Would one not do the same for a dog, cat, or a human even? Do whatever you think you can do. If it seems as if the roomate wants to get a new betta or goldfish, remind them of the critter's needs, cost, time, ect to try and turn them off.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh just tell her they carry saminila. tell her it can get her sick and make her face break out and make her finger nails yellow, and her hair pale. hit her where it hurts lol.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> I think that at this point, it doesnt matter who's stooping to who's level. You're saving a fish from someone who's blissfully ignorant. Would one not do the same for a dog, cat, or a human even? Do whatever you think you can do. If it seems as if the roomate wants to get a new betta or goldfish, remind them of the critter's needs, cost, time, ect to try and turn them off.


 
u have a gorgeous fish btw.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

MistersMom said:


> u have a gorgeous fish btw.


Thank you! Hehe, btw, it's spelled 'salmonella'


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Thank you! Hehe, btw, it's spelled 'salmonella'


yeah. i justsorta guessed lol.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

The whole 'not wanting to do something illegal or morally wrong' is why I have not done anything more than simply cleaning their tanks. At least if I get caught I can throw it off as trying to be helpful. But I don't want her to see me doing it ever day because then she might tell me to stop. How many times on here have a read that "the petstore lady said too many water changes can kill them!"? And then when one of them does die she would blame it on me. I am just going to keep trying to give them a better miserable existence. Like I said before, I am hoping she will get bored of them, or not want to drive them back for Christmas break.
I just need to make it really obvious that I would love to have them so she doesn't just flush them or something.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

1fish2fish said:


> Theft and destroying property is NOT the answer. That is you lowering yourself to THEIR level. If you can't make them see how they're mistreating their animals and they are unwilling to let you take care of the animals then there is nothing you can do. Don't get yourself in trouble for doing something illegal and stupid.
> 
> Unfortunately fish fighting is not high on the animal cruelty list and I doubt you'd even be able to get an AC officer out there... much less have anything done. The only thing you can do is try to educate them and do your best to provide as much care to them as you can.


 
I agree with 1fish2fish. If this is happening on a college campus, I would talk to the dorm director or the housing director. I don't know if anything could be done about it but you could try.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh my gosh. girl! tell her they both died and then tell her u want the bowls and babam ur dandy and done.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I agree with 1fish2fish. If this is happening on a college campus, I would talk to athe dorm director or the housing director. I don't know if anything could be done about it but you could try.


also agree.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Mister'sMom.. how old are you? I'm having a hard time understanding your posts. 

At any rate... I see this a lot from younger members who are overly hormonal and don't understand consequences. You save one fish by stealing it.. what can happen?
1. The fish is replaced.. so yet another fish is given a doomed existence
2. You get caught... Animals are property whether you agree or disagree.. they have every right to get you in very big trouble for theft and destruction of property.


OP.. I think you are doing the best you can. Its an unfortunate situation but please listen to the voice of reason. In the end we can not save them all. Don't put yourself in a position to get into trouble. Perhaps with continued vigilance and education your roomie will see the light. Try not to push it on her.. just try to give subtle hints and keep up hope. I've been in a very similar situation so I know how you feel. It's overwhelmingly frustrating, but all you can do is try to keep the fish as healthy as possible and hope for the best.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I do understand that probably 99.9% of goldfish won't ever reach their full potential sizes, either because of poor care like this one, or because they end up being feeders. That is part of the reason I don't see much point of just taking it to a petstore, even if I did replace it with another dead fish. If she offers to give it to me, sure I will take it, but it isn't my fish.
My real hope is that the betta can hold on and she will give me him.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with 1fish2fish. We're civilized humans; let's act like it. You're "saving two lives," but so what?? Going around destroying stuff and stealing pets isn't going to get anything done except give your cause a bad image. It's no better than the people who throw fits (literally, fits) in the aisles of Walmart because the fish aren't being taken care of. No one's going to respect you if you act like a bratty two year-old. (Note that I'm using "you" in a general sense, not referring to Kytkattin.)


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

The only thing I wonder is if I am doing more bad than good by even changing the fish water. If they don't eventually become mine I am just prolonging their existence until I am not here. Then they will slowly decay in their own waste until they are flushed half dead down the toilet. 
It would be one thing if they were in decent homes, just not getting enough water changes, but they are cramped, overfed, etc.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Again, I totally agree with 1fish2fish. We can't save every fish but we CAN try to educate people about proper fish care and set a good example by taking the best care that you can of your own.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I for one never said stealing and destroying was the "only" or "best" way to do anything.... please stop discriminating against younger generations... please and thanks  And something like that would take a lot of planning anyways, along with figuring out what would happen in the end.. i.e. getting caught, or her getting more fish, or even using the tanks for other critters that would be completely unsuitable. I know that, and I am sure most people on here would know that just by thinking it out. We all know it would be impossible anyways to do it. well... not impossible. But impossible in a sense to actually have gotten something wrong to go right forever and ever xD

Haha at the people throwing fits in walmart... Our walmart for one would deny the discrimination. they actually took brilliant care of the fishies. It was awesome... just the suppliers were stupid so we don't have fish anymore. I told the manager, if we ever did, I for one would like to be in that section! :-D


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I never said you did. I meant it as a general statement, because I'm sure more than one person has had ideas like that in the past. Someone suggested it, and I responded.

It's a fact of life that teenagers are impulsive. The ones today are impulsive, my parents' generation was... it has nothing to do with "this generation." I'm a teen, and I'm guilty of it on occasion. So are my friends. There is no discrimination going on. Everyone knows that each generation is going to have its loonies, but that's multiplied when you add in hormones and trying to figure out life. 

That's not to say all teenagers are idiots going around setting fire to things, but they are a lot less... world-savvy than, say, a thirty year-old. I could easily see a few of them flying off the handle and doing the things that I responded to.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Then again I have seen thirty/forty year olds act like they are 14-18  lol (14-18 meaning the wreckless ones, not the general age group). I won't admit I've known people who steal from stores and all that, but personally I avoid them when I find out what they do. Especially when I don't want to be dragged into that stuff, and especially when I tend to plan things out, figure each scenario... lol. To me, stealing and such is more complicated than anything else x.x

And Crys, I wasn't saying it against you... just saying  so please don't take offense to my post... ;-)


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

No, there are tons of adults who act like that, and I totally agree with you there. But a typical adult is less likely to do something like, say, fly off the handle and start smashing fish tanks, compared to a 16 year old. 

Also, ditto the "stay away from creepers" thing. Bleh.

To clarify, none of my friends or I do that stuff. Our "impulsiveness" is limited to making stupid decisions, like calling someone they barely know "Mr. Fluffy." No, that was not me.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha!! Yeah I have no impulse to steal or anything. I was 11 when I pretended the neighbor's abused dog (poor little thing...) was a stray in hopes she would find a loving home. And to this day I don't feel guilt in trying, but I didn't like doing it lol. 

And yeah, one of my friends got sucked into stealing with another girl. I avoided them both like the plague... I bet, they have probably gotten into either drugs or jail. or both


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If the dorm director can't do anything, the dean can. Fighting bettas is illegal in most U.S. states, the United Kingdom and Australia as well as many other western countries. They're protected under the same animal welfare laws that make dog fighting illegal. 
So do some research in your state, print it up and bring it to your dean and point out what had happened and how she is caring for her animals. Bring as much proof as you can from your research. If you are afraid of backlash, just send it to him annon with name(s)/dates. If you know she is doing it again, or plans on it, just make sure to get the time and date as well. He will have to do something, by law, if in your state it is against the law to fight animals. You can also call an ASPCA/SPCA in your state/area and report it if the dean doesn't care and it continues. They do rescue fish if needed.

It's hard to find any documentation on them.. I know they busted one betta fighting ring in Baltimore a couple years back.. but since it is so easy and cheap to set these up, catching them is so much harder. Can sadly flush a fish, unlike a rooster or dog. There is mixed beliefs on legality of fighting these guys, but it is illegal.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Unless I'm mistaken the Roomie isn't currently fighting the fish but has in the past, correct? If so you can bust her on something she's not doing. I'd be extremely surprised if the university did anything, they tend to play by their own rules and have their own priorities, the OP would have to cause a really big stink... like organized protests, alerting the media, getting organizations like PETA (barf) involved. A couple of kids sticking two fish together is not the same as a "ring" where gambling, etc is involved.


Also, can you provide a link about the busted "ring" in Maryland? I have not been able to dig up any such thing.


@OP... As to what you should or should not do... you have to use your best judgment. Personally, I would keep doing what your doing. Yes you may be prolonging the inevitable but at least your trying, doing everything you can. If the fish die without anything being changed... at least you tried. That's the best any of us can do.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> @OP... As to what you should or should not do... you have to use your best judgment. Personally, I would keep doing what your doing. Yes you may be prolonging the inevitable but at least your trying, doing everything you can. If the fish die without anything being changed... at least you tried. That's the best any of us can do.


+1


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe you could at least get her to get a 10 (minimal of all minimals) for the goldie? probably wont help since it won't be cycled and she'll just stick him in... But it's worth a shot for her to at least get a bigger tank. Just a suggestion


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I doubt she will take suggestions from me, unfortunately. I do have a 10 gallon tank (no hood or glass for the top though) and a filter cut out for a 70 gallon tank if the goldfish ends up mine after a while. Long term I have a 20 gallon, but I would rather just dump it in someone's pond if I could.

My worry is that even if she is bored of them she will want to keep them. Like as a property thing. Idk. She doesn't seem to have much regard for the life of other creatures.


----------



## spriken (Jul 29, 2011)

I still say,go to a pet store and buy a dead feeder fish that looks like hers. 
Swap them out and give it to someone(maybe a school or something).

Wish I could take it but I live in nor-cal.
My goldfish are gonna go live in my dads fish pond when they get bigger.
Your roommates poor fish would be in heaven there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate people who have no regard for other creatures. One of my neighbors is like that. I'm glad I got her betta away from her. She didn't really want him anyway. She lets her dog go like 8-10 hours without being let outside and she wonders why the dog had to have 2 bladder operations.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I wonder if making a poster and hanging it on your wall would help. Have it show like tropical fish and cold water fishes and how theya re different. Have it have common fish like bettas guppies and goldfish with the list of things needed(tank size, foods suggested water changes) and histories and the like. Have it be eye catching so she might read it one day and realize some good things ya know? that way you don't go after her making her get defensive and not do anything to get into trouble.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Unfortunatly people can be very stubborn when it comes to animal treatment.
I have an aunt who is that way with fish. I tell her some facts like how goldfish can live as long as dogs and whatnot but she feels she did a good job when the fish dies at 2 months old. :/
And I know it also sucks that you have to secretly take care of her fish and if they do live longer she will think it is because of her treatment of them and not yours.
However I think in that situation I would do what you are doing. True that it is still not entirely what they need and she still will not care for her fish. But I think I would feel guilty if I did not secretly take care fo them like you are doing.
My cousin has a Red Devil and he never ever cleans her tank. He also feeds her way too much and leaves her light on all the time and puts things in her tank that are not safe like tennis balls and such. He has had her for about a year and has never owned a siphon. :/
But whenever I am at his house I say I am bored and would like to spend my time cleaning his fish tank. Sure I make it sound like I am doing it for me. And I know it does not make him a better owner if I clean it but I do it for the fish, not for him or me. I just think about the fish.
So as I said, I would just keep doing what you are doing. At least then you are trying and not just sitting there watching them have no one to help them.
...And in the mean time I would try to find a new roommate as soon as I could. lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed lol I could stand being with that roommate... I'd leave as soon as I could if I could lol


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

ive read the majority of the comments and am caught up. If you plan to no longer be with your roomy at some point, at that timei would just be honst with her and tell her you have been taking care of your fish and she really isnt providing the home u would. if she would give em to you she is saving money in the long run. i feel as though that would work, but im just spitballing


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

To the person who asked my age im 15


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I will either be roomies until December or next spring, like May or so. If I don't have the fish by December I doubt they will live through winter break, which goes until late January. Almost a whole month. I figure I can give them a halfway decent life until then. At least clean water.

Turns out there is also a red ear slider (turtle) in the room, but I can't just go in their rooms. Out of sight, out of mind I guess. I try not to think about it.

On a much happier note, I can now busy myself with adjusting my tarantula of 5 years, Octavia, into her new home with me. My parents drove her up today, and how perfect for October! I have heat lamps, both night and day to keep her comfortable in this chilly place. 
I also will be heading home next weekend to fetch her shed skin in case anyone complains about her. Basically I am going to fake her death if that happens. lol.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow thats brilliant!!!!!!! Shed skin to fake a death. Idk its like romeo and juliet
If any one complains fake a death lol!!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

why don't you go with her sometime and film her fighting her fish, then report her to the cops. Animal fighting is _very_ illegal.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

She is not currently fighting fish, she just has in the past. Trust me, if she was fighting them right now I would have the RA step in, and if not her, then campus police.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

betta fighting is illegal in many states. read up on your state's animal cruelty laws, many don't specify just dogs, or roosters, or monkeys.... i know my state's law doesn't.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm glad I don't know your roomie. I'd have to beat her hind end. Inappropriate, I know...but I cannot tolerate cruelty to animals so my solution is to show her how a lil pain feels.  Seriously, take the gold fish, tell her it crashed. Hope she gives you the betta soon!!!


----------

